# Sticky  European Plugs and Sockets



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

*European Plugs and Sockets* (Author = Patrick_Phillps.)

Here is a direct link to the article on the above, which can be downloaded as a .pdf file.

>>> Click here <<<


----------

